# Chicken can't grow feathers



## Krebolo125 (Dec 18, 2012)

One of my Naked Necks is not growing feathers? Some spots have buds but them never form others start to form but no feathers appear??Some spots are completely bald with no buds? I never notice her getting picked on. Is she doing it to herself?? I don't really notice her attacking herself. Right now she is in a apron and I am ordering sweaters. She seems very healthy otherwise and Ber sister has a beautiful coat of feathers. Any suggestions?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That red skin implies inflammation. Either the other are pulling the new feathers out or she's doing it. Keep Blu Kote on her to see what happens. If the feathers grow in then you'll know one of them has been plucking her.

Also, make certain there are no mites.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I see pain in that pic. She is inflamed and you will need to find the cause before she will grow feathers back.


----------

